# any dog trainers in the fargo area?



## matofsrud (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking to find a good dog trainer in the fargo area. I have a 12 week old fox red lab. I would like to find someone who can get him started out right.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Do want to learn how and train him yourself? or have some one else do it for you?
If you want to train the dog yourself (which I highly recomend) FM Dog obedience in Moorhead is a good one, start with the puppy class,and go thru the basic obedience class then into the field class phone 218-236 9935. great people that really know and love dogs.

Lee


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There are also a couple guys on here that are members of the NDRC (North Dakota Retriever Club), including myself, that would be more than happy to help you get on the right track for training the dog yourself. If not, I know of someone that lives just S of Glyndon that has been starting dogs on basics for other pro trainers to either campaign for trialing or to sell as started dogs. PM if you'd like to talk.


----------

